# COMMUNIQUÉ OFFICIEL



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

France

*Annonce la création de aesauvage.org*
lundi 29 avril 2002 15:06:17 GMT 

_par Maurice Choupard-de-la-Grabignole_


PARIS (Reuters) - Lors d'une conférence de presse à l'hotel intercontinental de Montvillers (Aisne), Alèm a annoncé la création du site www.aesauvage.org, destiné à centraliser les informations concernant les Apple Expo Sauvages afin de permettre à ses membres de disposer d'un espace virtuel commun.

Rappelons ici que les Apple Expo Sauvages, nées de l'annulation de l'Apple Expo officielle de 2001, visent, comme aime à le rappeler Além, "à créer une dynamique fusionnelle hédoniste communautaire autour de la marque Apple, de ses produits et de ses utilisateurs." 

D'autres, présents à la conférence mais qui refusent de donner leurs noms, ont une façon plus imagée pour décrire les AES : "C'est juste une excuse pour aller picoler dans les bars". !


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2002)

je rappel que c'est moi qui lance les news reuters


----------



## Jean-iMarc (30 Avril 2002)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

Ouverture le 1er Mai ? on aurait préféré un logo avec le couteau entre les dents au lieu de ce truc, genre les Trois Gros ou  Paul Bocuse.
Pomme ou pas pomme ! Telle est la question ! il faut trancher.
 Donc le 1er Mai, on sabrera le champagne sur www.aesauvage.org 

 A ceux qui n'aiment pas le bulles, je le dis, en levant prédictivement mon verre :

 NON NON ET NON !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Avril 2002)

Reuters pourrait nous communiquer au plus vite se qui se trouvera sur ce site?


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*Reuters pourrait nous communiquer au plus vite se qui se trouvera sur ce site?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

les dates et lieux des AES à venir qu'elles soient parisiennes, strasbourgeoises, Lilloises ou Montluçoises en ce qui concerne la France et Belges, Suisses, Canadiennes ou encore Sénégalaises si jamais Touba en organise.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




les liens vers les Homepages contenant les photos et les vidéos de ces glorieuses rencontres.

et d'autres choses encore


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

et d'autres choses encore   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pour ça que tu a demandé des photod ?


----------



## vicento (30 Avril 2002)

La pov' pom il va lui faire du mal le cuisto !


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2002)

Est-ce qu'il y a assez de place sur le parking pour y installer une niche communautaire?
C'est promis, gros minet et moi on se fera tout petit...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par AESauvage.org:
*
D'autres, présents à la conférence mais qui refusent de donner leurs noms, ont une façon plus imagée pour décrire les AES : "C'est juste une excuse pour aller picoler dans les bars". !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











super coooooool'idée !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ça cartooooooooooooooooon!! 

reste plus qu'à s'prendre des vacances par-ci... par-là... pour se rendre à chaques aes ce serait le top du top!! 





aller hop!


----------



## Yann-Bleiz (30 Avril 2002)

Je n'ai qu'un mot:

Wahouuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Oups:
*



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Burp ! 

[29 avril 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## nato kino (30 Avril 2002)

Vite! Une autre mousse...
Macinside est à sec!


----------



## simon (30 Avril 2002)

Trop cooooooooooooooool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On fait comment pour te donner les dates et les infos: mails ou formulaire sur le site ??????


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Vite! Une autre mousse...
Macinside est à sec!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merci


----------



## macinside (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Trop cooooooooooooooool   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On fait comment pour te donner les dates et les infos: mails ou formulaire sur le site ??????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on attend que le site ouvre simple ! ou alors tu lui fait du flood sur le chat


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Trop cooooooooooooooool   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










On fait comment pour te donner les dates et les infos: mails ou formulaire sur le site ??????*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

en ce qui te concerne c'est très simple, tu vas être de la partie puisque tu es organisateur des saes!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




regarde ton icq s'il s'ouvre encore!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sinon, je te file mon mail en privé


----------



## simon (30 Avril 2002)

Yop alèm c'est bon j'ai tout trouvé je t'envoie ça ce soir


----------



## alèm (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Simon:
*Yop alèm c'est bon j'ai tout trouvé je t'envoie ça ce soir   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

'ci!


----------



## le chapelier fou (30 Avril 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> *les dates et lieux des AES à venir qu'elles soient parisiennes, strasbourgeoises, Lilloises ou Montluçoises en ce qui concerne la France et Belges, Suisses, Canadiennes ou encore Sénégalaises si jamais Touba en organise. * <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est Montluçonnaise...

Je vous jure, c'est modérateur, ça n'en loupe (ing)  pas une pour se faire remarquer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2002)

Il a rencontré Françoise, et il ne s'en est pas remis


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Mai 2002)

Bien sympatique cette idée...


----------



## Le Gognol (1 Mai 2002)

'

Bon, on es le 1er mai depuis plus d'une heure et y'a toujours rien ! C'est quoi ce bordel ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

Bon, on es le 1er mai depuis plus d'une heure et y'a toujours rien ! C'est quoi ce bordel ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

les webmestres me font vous dire qu'ils dorment!


----------



## gjouvenat (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

les webmestres me font vous dire qu'ils dorment!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pffffff..... quel équipe


----------



## macinside (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'

Bon, on es le 1er mai depuis plus d'une heure et y'a toujours rien ! C'est quoi ce bordel ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

maintenant il est 7h25 et toujour rien


----------



## nato kino (1 Mai 2002)

Ils sont tous au muguet...!


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

notre graphiste a décidé que c'était le premier mai et donc qu'il se devait de fournir encore plus de travail   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




enfin, bref, il a décidé de changer certaines choses donc le site  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ah il m'a dit aussi de vous dire que le premier mai, c'est toute la journée et qu'il ne désespère pas de vous lancer le site avant 23H59!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2002)

FRANCE

*Annonce la création de aesauvage.org*
mercredi 1er mai 2002 10:05:28 GMT 

_par Raoul Vanderflip_


LEFFRINCKOUKE Nord (59) Altitude 5 m. (Reuters) - 2 jours après l'annonce de sa création à grands coups de communiqués prétentieux, la startup polymorphe AESauvage.org va t'elle se retrouver dans les pages de fuckedcompany http://www.fuckedcompany.com!
Le site devait ouvrir le 1er mai, et, à 10h GMT, seule la page d'annonce avait changée.

Les responsables de AESauvage.org ont par ailleurs été apperçus hier à la soirée du First Tuesday de De Panne.  "Ils ont du boire au moins septantes bières à eux trois et ont fini en cellule de dégrisement au commissariat! C'est pas le meilleurs moyen pour lancer un site !" nous confiaient deux entrepreneurs de Flandres Occidentales présents à cette soirée.

Si cette information devait se confirmer, il ne serait pas étonnant de voir ces sombres individus aller passer leur prochaines soirées dans les Pink Slip Parties.


----------



## nato kino (1 Mai 2002)

Et on nous interdit de faire des allusions à la politiques...!
C'est l'épicier qui se fout du du supermarché!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2002)

France

*Le site aesauvage.org ENCORE piraté*
Mercredi 1er mai 2002 13:10:42 GMT 

par _Alexandre Moloko_

PARIS (AP) - Après un premier piratage du site AESauvage.org ce matin, la Startup pluri-départementale picarde vient d'essuyer un nouveau coup dur.
Cette fois ci son site a été piraté par un groupe du nom de "Creeching Droogs Gruppa 4 Tolchocking" et se réclamant de "l'ultraviolence". A voir actuellement les dégâts sur ici. 

C'est une nouvelle et cruelle désillusion pour tous les afficionados des AES qui attendaient ce site avec impatience et qui sont confrontés de nouveau à l'incompétence des administrateurs de la Startup.


----------



## nato kino (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
c'est plutot une blague ce picto    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ohhhh!!! C'est pas vrai?!
'scusez moi, j'avais oublier des puces pour ponctuer mon post -   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












D'accord, c'est pas drôle.
...

_(très sympa ces dessins, dommage qu'on ne puisse plus voir les premiers, une expo pour bientôt?)_


----------



## nato kino (1 Mai 2002)

Une proposition aux administrateurs de Aesauvage.com : pourriez-vous mettre à notre disposition les fichiers des illustrations de votre page d'accueil (version .ai, ce serait encore mieux) pour que l'on puisse faire des transferts sur des T-shirts pour les prochaines Aes et l'apple expo de septembre?
C'est pas une bonne ID ça?


----------



## alèm (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Une proposition aux administrateurs de Aesauvage.com : pourriez-vous mettre à notre disposition les fichiers des illustrations de votre page d'accueil (version .ai, ce serait encore mieux) pour que l'on puisse faire des transferts sur des T-shirts pour les prochaines Aes et l'apple expo de septembre?
C'est pas une bonne ID ça?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

rassure-toi pour les ticheurtes    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et va voir par là!





[01 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Mai 2002)

France

*Et un, et deux, et trois piratage de AESauvage.org*
mercredi 1er mai 2002 13:25:08 GMT 

par _Jean-Maurice Torquemada_

PARIS (AFD) - On commence à s'y habituer. Pour la troisième fois aujourd'hui, le site de la navrante startup AESauvage.org, dont on se demande où sont passés les administrateurs, a encore été victime des hackers ! Cette fois ci, c'est un groupe crypto-intégriste jovien qui en a revendiqué l'action. Motivations obscures, références à un chien de bande-dessinée, ce hack reste le plus mystérieux des trois.

[01 mai 2002 : message édité par AESauvage.org]


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2002)

Merci mes bons maitres pour toutes ces bonnes attentions... Vraiment...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est tip top!!!
Reste plus qu'à sécuriser le site!
Vous avez besoin d'un bon chien de garde, 'ce pas?


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

rassure-toi pour les ticheurtes?     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

'ci monsieur Alèm...

A ce rythme, on aura bientôt tous un t-shirt différent...

pfmmfmpfpfpfmmmfpfm...


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

'ci monsieur Alèm...

A ce rythme, on aura bientôt tous un t-shirt différent...

pfmmfmpfpfpfmmmfpfm...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas sur, suffit juste de réveiller le graphiste qui s'occupe des ticheurtes il est où encore celui-là!


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

pas sur, suffit juste de réveiller le graphiste qui s'occupe des ticheurtes? il est où encore celui-là!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

C'est trop cool...!
J'viens de passer ma commande au Touba.
Merci ALèm!!!


----------



## cux221 (2 Mai 2002)

J'ai fait de même, j'espère qu'ils font de grande taille


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cux221:
*J'ai fait de même, j'espère qu'ils font de grande taille   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

les tailles vont de M à XL!


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2002)

Tout dépend du pays de référence...
XL flamand ou XL vietnamien?


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

il est 17h22 et toujour rien  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.aesauvage.org/


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Tout dépend du pays de référence...
XL flamand ou XL vietnamien?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

thaïlandais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 exactement mais destiné aux européens, ça ira?


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*il est 17h22 et toujour rien   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.aesauvage.org/*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

d'ici 19h peut-être!


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

thaïlandais   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 exactement mais destiné aux européens, ça ira?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'sais pas... 
Parait que je fais peur aux 'tits n'enfants...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




AU pire, avec une semaine de slimfast, ça passera!


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

d'ici 19h peut-être!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'a des infos ?


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

t'a des infos ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_d'après les RG :

le Webmestre Occasionel : Raoul Choupignard serait rentré de la chasse Bredouille et se serait souvenu malgré un taux d'alcoolémie de 2g de sang par litre d'alcool qu'il avait quelque chose à faire

l'auteur de cette farce alèm est quand à lui coincé dans son incapacité fonctionelle, seulement capable de crier "nouiski" de temps à autre pour que l'infirmière lui verse dans son verre en cristal le précieux breuvage qui atténue ses douleurs

quand au Gourou de la secte, sa garde à vue se termine à 18h58 le site devrait donc être ouvert vers 19H voire 19H01!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l'hélicoptère des RG reste en vol stationnaire pour la suite des événements
_


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

On ne dira pas qui est RG ?


----------



## cux221 (2 Mai 2002)

XL, j'espère que je rentrerai mes 1m 95 dedans.


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Mai 2002)

Vu sur ce site

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR> nooooo 'tanplan !!! don't touch this fruit !!! <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Compris 'tanplan ???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












PS : Il est 19h10 et toujours rien........


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

_informations des RG : 

suite à un Hack pernicieux de certains membres des forums, le site n'est pas encore en ligne

-Raoul choupignard ayant appris cela a décidé de se remettre à boire

-alèm se fait lyncher sur le chan

-et le gourou s'est enfui avec la caisse

priez_


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Mai 2002)

Mais franchement ou vas t-on ???

Je vous le demande !!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En attendant... je pris !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2002)

France

*Le site aesauvage.org enfin en ligne*
mercredi 1er mai 2002 15:06:17 GMT 

par _ibot 8578-9854b25-wxdfSd156_

PARIS (AFD) - Site AESauvage.org en ligne - adresse: http://www.aesauvage.org  - date: 01.05.02 - heure: 15.02.15 GMT - www.aesauvage.org - over -


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Mai 2002)

Ouais....
Mais il manque des images....


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*Ouais....
Mais il manque des images....   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

transmit a foiré l'url des images   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci trasmit!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2002)

France

*Tout ca pour ça !*
mercredi 1er mai 2002 18:06:17 GMT

par _Georges-Raymond Macinside _

PARIS - 3 jours de suspense et ca marche pas ! Cette startup est définitivement navrante !


----------



## gjouvenat (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

transmit a foiré l'url des images    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




merci trasmit!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yes... c'est mieux comme ca


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par gjouvenat:
*

Yes... c'est mieux comme ca   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

mouais bof, on a enlevé le site pour le reuploader tranquille avec autre chose que cette GROSSE DAUBE de transmit!


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2002)

Bravo les mecs, c'est vraiment très zen et joli. Juste un truc; l'intervention de cet Amok a qui il est possible de faire la bise quand on est membre. Est ce gratuit? Est-il disponible? J'en ai beaucoup entendu parler mais je ne l'ai jamais vu...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2002)

husshhhh amok, c'est juste pour attirer les clients !!


----------



## Api (2 Mai 2002)

Si j'ai bien tout compris, je deviens membre et j'ai le droit à :
- Entendre hurler Macinside "du cul, du cul, du cul"
- Et faire la bise à Amok
Ca m'interesse, mais... Peut-on modifier légèrement - en ce qui me concerne et à titre de membre fondateur et même d'honneur (je rappelle que j'ai toujours pris part aux campagnes aeséiennes et au poste de cantinière, même, parfois) - en: du cul, du cul, du cul avec Amok et une bise avec Macinside ?


----------



## Api (2 Mai 2002)

Oui, parce que là, à ce moment là, oui, ça m'interesserait bien, de devenir membre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[01 mai 2002 : message édité par Api]


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
* et une bise avec Macinside ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui si c'est toi


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2002)

Macinside! Dans ta chambre! Et tout de suite!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, il faudra que l'on parle de ma commission. 15% me semble correct, payable en houblon...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2002)

moi je veux bien, mais je suis contre les privilèges depuis un certains 4 aout !!

Donc si cette motion est adoptée, tout le monde aura "du cul du cul du cul" avec amok et une bise de Macinside !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Toujours décidée ??


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
Si j'ai bien tout compris, je deviens membre et j'ai le droit à :
- Entendre hurler Macinside "du cul, du cul, du cul"
- Et faire la bise à Amok
Ca m'interesse, mais... Peut-on modifier légèrement - en ce qui me concerne et *à titre de membre fondateur et même d'honneur** (je rappelle que j'ai toujours pris part aux campagnes aeséiennes et au poste de cantinière, même, parfois) - en: du cul, du cul, du cul avec Amok et une bise avec Macinside ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

chacun fait fait fait c'qui lui plait plait plait!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







*je tiens à signaler que les membres suivants Api hôtesse et cantinière émérite), Xav' (membre fondateur), Jeanba (de même) et Ficelle (borne hotel-restaurant-3 airports) bénéficient de la gratuité sur leur premier ticheurte!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 choisissez la couleur mes amis!


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Macinside! Dans ta chambre! Et tout de suite!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pas la peine j'y suis deja


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2002)

Nonobstant mon aversion pour tout privilège sous quelque forme que ce soit, je pense que nous pouvons envisager un statut spécial pour l'api qui est la seule representante du beau sexe a frequenter ces lieux de perdition. Je suis prêt a me sacrifier pour la cause. Que la jeunesse prenne exemple sur cet acte d'héroisme et d'abnegation et en tire une leçon pour son évolution future. Surtout toi Macinside, réveur fou d'absolu, de ton lit bateau qui a vu tant de dérapages nocturnes et de tête à queue non controlés et solitaires.


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Surtout toi Macinside, réveur fou d'absolu, de ton lit bateau qui a vu tant de dérapages nocturnes et de tête à queue non controlés et solitaires.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

c'est pas un lit bateau c'est une banquette clic-clac


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Nonobstant mon aversion pour tout privilège sous quelque forme que ce soit, je pense que nous pouvons envisager un statut spécial pour l'api qui est la seule representante du beau sexe a frequenter ces lieux de perdition. Je suis prêt a me sacrifier pour la cause. Que la jeunesse prenne exemple sur cet acte d'héroisme et d'abnegation et en tire une leçon pour son évolution future. Surtout toi Macinside, réveur fou d'absolu, de ton lit bateau qui a vu tant de dérapages nocturnes et de tête à queue non controlés et solitaires.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Comme c'est beau l'héroisme !


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par AESauvage.org:
*

Comme c'est beau l'héroisme !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

flagorneur!


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par AESauvage.org:
*

Comme c'est beau l'héroisme !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

normalement le héro meurt a la fin et laisse ça veuve épleuré qui ira ce jeter dans les bras du premier venu


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2002)

Si c'est une banquette clic clac, et a titre exceptionnel, l'amok te donne un conseil: file chez GoSport et achète dans les plus brefs délais de ces conques prévues pour protéger les boxeurs des coups bas. Un accident est si vite arrivé. Non pas que cela remette en cause les lois cosmiques qui régissent notre univers ou les statistiques nationales de reproduction, mais j'ai hate de voir a quoi peut bien ressembler un macinside Junior...


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (2 Mai 2002)

_C'est quoi ce site merdique ?

Faudrait prévenir le webmaster que c'est un peu de la merde, et que ca marche que moyenement !!_


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*C'est quoi ce site merdique ?

Faudrait prévenir le webmaster que c'est un peu de la merde, et que ca marche que moyenement !!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alors pour quoi tes sur la page de contact ?
http://www.aesauvage.org/contact.html


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2002)

toine! petit saligot! je t'ai interdit de surfer sur ton PC! Si ca continue, je le fous a la benne!


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*toine! petit saligot! je t'ai interdit de surfer sur ton PC! Si ca continue, je le fous a la benne!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

R ?

(non pas d'insinuation)

[01 mai 2002 : message édité par macinside]


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2002)

Oh putain! le macinside nous fait du très fin, là!


----------



## bouilla (2 Mai 2002)

tres sympa les gars, félicitations   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et excellente initiative

j'étais pas sur de venir a l'ae6, et ben voyez j'crois que je vais tout faire pour me liberer et ainsi profiter de mes avantages   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'manque ptet qq photos des precedentes, non ?


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*Oh putain! le macinside nous fait du très fin, là!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'avais prévenu


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2002)

Si j'ai tout compris, on ne peut devenir membre de la pieuvre qu'après un bizutage en règle à la prochaine aes (pour les nouveaux comme moi)?

Ben c'est parti, je réserve trois places pour poser mon petit séant confortablement!

Bravo à nos trois grands fous!
Vous nous prévoyez aussi un forum pour cet été?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_ps : j'ai voulu réserver mes t-shirts mais le bouton envoyer marche pas. En plus, on ne peut pas encore choisir sa taille, ayant du mal à passer sous les portes, je ne voudrais pas me retrouver avec une brassière en guise de t-shirt...!_


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bouillabaisse:
*'manque ptet qq photos des precedentes, non ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

le site est encore en construction, il manque encore quelques page autre que celle mentionnée en construction.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et nous devons discuter des avantages des membres.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

alors pour quoi tes sur la page de contact ?
http://www.aesauvage.org/contact.html 




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Parce que en plus on m'exploite et on porte la responsabilité sur moi ???

ca va pas allez tout ca dit donc !!!


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*ps : j'ai voulu réserver mes t-shirts mais le bouton envoyer marche pas. En plus, on ne peut pas encore choisir sa taille, ayant du mal à passer sous les portes, je ne voudrais pas me retrouver avec une brassière en guise de t-shirt...!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'ai essayé et cela a marché bizarre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ensuite pour la taille, ce sera dans le mail de confirmation!


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Parce que en plus on m'exploite et on porte la responsabilité sur moi ???

ca va pas allez tout ca dit donc !!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et tu fera quoi ?


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2002)

J'y retourne!
Si jamais je ne pouvais revenir, je lègue ma niche à gros minet...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+
rantanplan


----------



## benR (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

R ?

(non pas insinuation)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

on parle de moi ?


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par benR:
*

on parle de moi ?






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

non car j'avais présiser


----------



## cux221 (2 Mai 2002)

Moi, j'ai une question, l'aes dans le nord, il y a une date qui se profile, parce que le 18 mai pas possible.
P... d'exam.


----------



## nato kino (2 Mai 2002)

Il semblerait que la fenêtre de réservation supporte mal Netscape 6.2 ...Le bouton envoyer est déjà en grêve!

Après une deuxième tentative avec Internet Explorer, confirmation de mes soupçons : ça a enfin marché, c'est Netscape qui est jalouse de cette formidable entreprise!

Vivement le 18!


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

le 25 juin d'aprés les rumeurs


----------



## cux221 (2 Mai 2002)

Ca serait bien comme date ça, j'aurai fini l'année.


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*le 25 juin d'aprés les rumeurs   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


exactement, l'aes nordiste devrait se tenir à partir du 25 juin, avec les nordistes, on sait toujours comment on commence à boire mais on sait jamais quand on termine!


----------



## cux221 (2 Mai 2002)

Et ce serai où? le Nordd c'est grand.


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cux221:
*Et ce serai où? le Nordd c'est grand.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

va voir ici et cherche à "internationale aes"


----------



## RV (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cux221:
*Et ce serai où? le Nordd c'est grand.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Oui certains ont même appelé cela le grand Nord


----------



## cux221 (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

va voir ici et cherche à "internationale aes"    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

J'y suis déjà aller mais c'est vague aux alentours de Lille voire d'Ostende.


----------



## macinside (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par RV:
*

Oui certains ont même appelé cela le grand Nord   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

l'grand nord ! m'en vais chasser l'caribout !


----------



## RV (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cux221:
*

J'y suis déjà aller mais c'est vague aux alentours de Lille voire d'Ostende.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Certains  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (dont moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ont proposé De Panne, pour nos amis belges.


----------



## cux221 (2 Mai 2002)

Va falloir que je m'achète une carte, c'est où ça?

Y a des trains qui arrivent là-bas?


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

je peux faire guide à partir de St Quentin (02)


----------



## RV (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cux221:
*Va falloir que je m'achète une carte, c'est où ça?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Sur la côte belge pas très loin de l'ancienne frontière qui séparait les états européens

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
Y a des trains qui arrivent là-bas?[/QB]<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Je n'en suis pas sûr 





Si vous tenez à la mer on peut faire cela à malo


----------



## cux221 (2 Mai 2002)

Ca je vois où c'est!!


----------



## cux221 (2 Mai 2002)

ca y est, j'ai trouvé!!
Ca fait pas mal de km depuis nancy!!!


----------



## RV (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cux221:
*ca y est, j'ai trouvé!!
Ca fait pas mal de km depuis nancy!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Strasbourg est peut-être plus près


----------



## cux221 (2 Mai 2002)

C'est sûr, mais je ne suis pas libre le 4 mai, malheureusement!!!
Je lance un appel à Gwen, que penserais-tu d'organiser une aes sur Nancy?


----------



## legritch (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cux221:
*ca y est, j'ai trouvé!!
Ca fait pas mal de km depuis nancy!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Oui. Je pensais que peut-être en passant par Liège  et puis direction Ostende ou De Panne mais non : tu as déjà 270 km jusque chez moi. Sinon on aurait fait la route ensemble.


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cux221:
*C'est sûr, mais je ne suis pas libre le 4 mai, malheureusement!!!
Je lance un appel à Gwen, que penserais-tu d'organiser une aes sur Nancy?












*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

bonne idée, j'en suis!


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Et on nous interdit de faire des allusions à la politiques...!
C'est l'épicier qui se fout du du supermarché!!!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

t'as vu où une allusion sur ces forums?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




de plus, c'est plutot une blague ce picto


----------



## Le Gognol (2 Mai 2002)

'

Bravo les gars, exxxxxcelllent ! Par contre pour les teeshirts, les couleurs c'est forcément jaune clair et prune ou ça n'a rien à voir avec la réalité ? Et sinon on est vraiment obligé de réserver ou on peut attendre de l'essayer sur place au Lou ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Mai 2002)

FRANCE

*Le site aesauvage.org piraté*

Mercredi 1er mai 2002 12:06:17 GMT 

par  _HackHackHack we come in peace_

PARIS (Reuters) - Le site AESauvage.org a été piraté ce matin par un groupe d'activistes anarcho-bolchéviques. La home page a été modifiée et les administrateurs du sites sont injoignables.
C'est le deuxième coup dur pour la startup picarde aujourd'hui, en effet le site qui devait être en ligne aujourd'hui n'est toujours pas accessible.

[01 mai 2002 : message édité par AESauvage.org]


----------



## Bialès (2 Mai 2002)

Très très bon site, ça commence à bien se structurer.
D'ailleurs, de source sûre, j'ai entendu dire qu'Apple s'était renseigné auprès d'un de ses employés pour savoir ce que c'était que ces "Apple Expos sauvages"...
Comme quoi, on attire du monde!

Sinon, je voudrais réagir à ça:

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>posté par Alèm le fou 
* 
*je tiens à signaler que les membres suivants Api hôtesse et cantinière émérite), Xav' (membre fondateur), Jeanba (de même) et Ficelle (borne hotel-restaurant-3 airports) bénéficient de la gratuité sur leur premier ticheurte!  choisissez la couleur mes amis! 
*  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Je voudrais rappeller la liste exhaustive des membres fondateurs :
Api
Alèm
Xav'
Jeanba3000
BenR
Compote
Le Gognol
Ficelle
[MGZ] Toine
Bialès

Je pense qu'une page "hommage" devrait leur être consacrée sur le site avec photos à l'appui ainsi que de multiples avantages, par exemple, siéger de manière perpétuelle et irrévocable au conseil d'administration, les décisions se prenant à la majorité des deux tiers.

...en attendant qu'un fan fasse le site "aventure-aes.com"

A bon entendeur    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[02 mai 2002 : message édité par Bialès]


----------



## alèm (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bialès:
*Je voudrais rappeller la liste exhaustive des membres fondateurs :
Api
Alèm
Xav'
Jeanba3000
BenR
Compote
Le Gognol
Ficelle
[MGZ] Toine
Bialès*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

alors, je suis bien d'accord avec toi, mais dans ce cas là, va falloir que nous inscrivions aussi Cricri et que nous "vendions" plus de ticheurtes* pour amortir les frais!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Bialès:
*Je pense qu'une page "hommage" devrait leur être consacrée sur le site avec photos à l'appui ainsi que de multiples avantages, par exemple, siéger de manière perpétuelle et irrévocable au conseil d'administration, les décisions se prenant à la majorité des deux tiers.

...en attendant qu'un fan fasse le site "aventure-aes.com"

A bon entendeur      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

pour la page sur le site elle arrive même si nous ne voulons pas faire de discriminations entre les nouveaux et les _premiers_ sachant que les premiers sauront toujours qu'ils en étaient et que les nouveaux sauront seulement qu'ils en sont!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*en passant et en attendant que nous rectifions le tir, nous proposons de soutenir l'aes de 15 en commandant un ticheurte, ce n'est pas un achat, les bénéfices qui en découlerontt serviront à organiser un grand gueuleton à l'Apple Expo Civilisée (Xav' Organisation Center) qui se tiendra pendant l'apple expo!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[02 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## cux221 (3 Mai 2002)

Celle j'y serai, c'est sûr!!!


----------



## Le Gognol (3 Mai 2002)

'

Moi en tant que membre fondateur à ce qui parait je ne demande pas grand chose, juste ma tête revue et corrigée par Baax me suffira largement ! Je suis très jaloux de ce qu'il a fait pour Toine et Alèm !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon sinon pour les tshirts, est-ce que je dois _répéter ma question ?_





'+


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2002)

Il y a des bruits qui courent au Toubar sur ces "couleurs"... Un représentant de la gente féline se nourrissant de bananes et de rhum a même parlé de noir et de gris...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[02 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## baax (3 Mai 2002)

Faut pas croire tout ce qu'on lit !


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*'Bon sinon pour les tshirts, est-ce que je dois répéter ma question ?





'+*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>




_vous pouvez répéter la question?_


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*Faut pas croire tout ce qu'on lit !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Avec son régime alimentaire, ça ce comprend facilement!


----------



## simon (3 Mai 2002)

Alèm y fallait pas dire à tout le monde que je m'habillais avec du C.K. cela va casser ma réputation  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














Trop style ce site Trop Style


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2002)

Alors, ces couleurs...?
On reste sur les deux fonds du site, un semblant de vert et une prune?


----------



## baax (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Alors, ces couleurs...?
On reste sur les deux fonds du site, un semblant de vert et une prune?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ben c'est un peu la philosophie de l'AES
Garçon, une prune dans un semblant de verre, siouplaît !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS: désolé 'tanplan, mais on ne peut pas des le départ proposer un gamme couleur élargie, en toute tailles, 150, 160, 180 et 200grammes, avec col en V, col rond, sweatshirt, coupe vent, anorak, casquette, sous-vetements (à l'étude), écharpe, chaussette, gants et mitaines, costumes, chaussure (sport et ville), combinaison de plongée et combinaison spatiale, ceinture, remonte-chaussette, housse de couette, draps, taie d'oreillers, tapis, papier peint, Newbeetle siglée, sponsoring du PSG... euh nan, de l'OM.. non plus... euh ... de l'équipe de france de Curling, et rachat d'Apple ! Tout ça viendra, mais chaque chose en son temps ;-)


----------



## Api (3 Mai 2002)

Prenez un concept convivial, une idée lancée en l'air par une ou deux paires d'individus. A l'aide d'une stratégie de communication rondement menée, faites-en une multinationale ambitieuse et florissante.
Et oubliez au passage que vous n'en avez pas eu l'idée première.
Alèm, le Bill Gates des AES !!!


----------



## Télémac (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cux221:
*ca y est, j'ai trouvé!!
Ca fait pas mal de km depuis nancy!!!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


tu viens demain à Strasbourg   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[30 mai 2002 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## alèm (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Api:
*Prenez un concept convivial, une idée lancée en l'air par une ou deux paires d'individus. A l'aide d'une stratégie de communication rondement menée, faites-en une multinationale ambitieuse et florissante.
Et oubliez au passage que vous n'en avez pas eu l'idée première.
Alèm, le Bill Gates des AES !!!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merci du compliment ma belle!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ayé ça commence à jaser   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon faut-il le rappeler, le créateur des Apple Expos Sauvages c'est *Xav'* , ya pas à chier, c'est lui et personne d'autre!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ensuite, on peut effectivement décrire le pot réunissant *Api, Jeanba3000, Ficelle et Cricri* (tout ça bien sur dans le désordre) comme un embryon d'Apple Expo Sauvage    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pour ensuite la _multinationale_, je veux juste préciser que _chaque membre_ (et non pas seulement les premiers qui sont au _Conseil de Surveillance_) est _actionnaire_ et donc qu'il touchera sa part des bénéfices lors de *l'Apple Expo Civilisée* qui se tiendra lors de la réelle Apple Expo et qui sera organisée par *Xav'*





 (en passant t'es charrette mon nounours?). Voila, ya pas à chier. Maintenant, faites ce que je vous dis!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







[03 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## nato kino (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*


Tout ça viendra, mais chaque chose en son temps ;-)      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Reçu.
C'était surtout pour le gognol ma question, il avait l'air inquiet, de cet air qu'il a quand il commande sa x-bière et qu'il se demande comment il rentrera quand il l'aura sifflée...!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon, si l'envie de faire plus tard des stickers vous prenait, je suis d'accord pour en offrir un à ma touingo, elle adorera...    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[04 mai 2002 : message édité par 'tanplan]


----------



## cux221 (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Télémac:
*


tu viens demain à Strasbourg   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

NOn, je suis déjà pris samedi et depuis longtemps.


----------



## Télémac (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par cux221:
*

NOn, je suis déjà pris samedi et depuis longtemps.



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

dommage 

comme je l'ai annoncé il y a 19 inscriptions

15 des forums

4 aug


----------



## bug (3 Mai 2002)

et une aes dans la région de marseille ???


----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2002)

Non, c'est trop naze Marseille!


----------



## bug (4 Mai 2002)

???

j'ai pas voté FN pourtant !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nan ! y'a des gens tres chouettes ici aussi (et tout plein de mac)

alors, à quand une aes dans le coin ???

[03 mai 2002 : message édité par bug]


----------



## Télémac (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bug:
*???

j'ai pas voté FN pourtant !      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nan ! y'a des gens tres chouettes ici aussi (et tout plein de mac)

alors, à quand une aes dans le coin ???

[03 mai 2002 : message édité par bug]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


comme c'est très compliqué   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 je vais t'expliquer

- tu vas sur URL de MacGénération
- forum  : Le Bar de MacG
- nouveau sujet
- dans le titre tu écris "AES à Marseille"
- tu lances l'idée dans le post
- tu auras la visite d'Alem (très important d'avoir le soutien du grand gourou des AES)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- tu te débrouilles que ton post soit toujours au premier niveau (quitte à écrire une erreur pour t'obliger à corriger. Comme ceci  si tu ne sais plus quoi écrire cela le fera quand même remonter de par la correction. Et si ce n'est pas toi quelqu'un va te corriger   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )

















et je te souhaite bonne chance

[03 mai 2002 : message édité par Télémac]


----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par bug:
*y'a des gens tres chouettes ici aussi (et tout plein de mac)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ca c'est sur: c'est pas les macs qui manquent, à marseille!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










[03 mai 2002 : message édité par Amok]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2002)

Ils sont pas mal tes fonds d'écran


----------



## nato kino (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*


Ca c'est sur: c'est pas les macs qui manquent, à marseille!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

... fpmfmmfpfpfpfmmpfpfmpfmf...OUARRRFFFFFFF!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...fpfmfpfmfp...
...Blong*!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...
...fpfmfpfpfmfmfpfm!


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2002)

vous voulez ricosex a l'aes ? cliquez ici


----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Ouizard:
*Ils sont pas mal tes fonds d'écran*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






Plait-il?


----------



## Amok (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*Voila, ya pas à chier. Maintenant, faites ce que je vous dis!*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Par principe, je ne suis pas d'accord. Ma religion m'interdit ce genre de pratique: moi je suis (du verbe suivre!) Api.


----------



## alèm (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Amok:
*






Plait-il?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui, oui, ça me plait!


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*C'était surtout pour le gognol ma question, il avait l'air inquiet, de cet air qu'il a quand il commande sa x-bière et qu'il se damande comment il rentrera quand il l'aura sifflée...!     
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ooooh, mais ça dégaine ici ?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'voudrais bien vous y voir moi, j'ai quand même à chaque fois un métro à conduire pour rentrer !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pour revenir à la couleur des teeshirts, en fait j'aime bien, c'est pas le problème, simplement je voulais savoir si on était obligé de réserver ou si on pouvait se décider sur place. Je comprendrais que ce ne soit pas pratique à gérer, donc dites moi tout !   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[04 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## baax (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Le Gognol:
*

Pour revenir à la couleur des teeshirts, en fait j'aime bien, c'est pas le problème, simplement je voulais savoir si on était obligé de réserver ou si on pouvait se décider sur place. Je comprendrais que ce ne soit pas pratique à gérer, donc dites moi tout !    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[04 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tout !


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par baax:
*

Tout ! 





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ah y'a des vedettes ici !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon, si c'est comme ça, je vais chez Levis moi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Naaaan, j'rigole, il est beau quand même !






'+


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

le forum quasi officiel des AES


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2002)

Pourrons nous voir quelques photos des aes passées avant la prochaine sur le site?


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Pourrons nous voir quelques photos des aes passées avant la prochaine sur le site?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

oui le site est loin d'être fini!


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2002)

Le foie n'arrive plus à éliminer le trop plein d'alcool...?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

oui le site est loin d'être fini!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Ah bon ??

on aurait plus me prévenir quand même...

on va encore m'exploiter cela veut dire ?_


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*

Ah bon ??

on aurait plus me prévenir quand même...

on va encore m'exploiter cela veut dire ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
ben oui!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Le foie n'arrive plus à éliminer le trop plein d'alcool...?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

sisi mais on fait des pauses, toine est encore jeune!


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

sisi mais on fait des pauses, toine est encore jeune!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il se sert encore d'une paille?


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

sisi mais on fait des pauses, toine est encore jeune!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>


Ce qu'il veut dire c'est que eux font des pauses parce que ce sont des vieux, et qu'il arrive pas à tenir...

Mais moi, je suis encore jeune et je n'arrête jamais.... !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_oui, on sait il se afait vieux, et il arrive plus bien à parler, j'ai besoin de vous traduire ce qu'il veut dire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Il se sert encore d'une paille?







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ahhhhhh !!!

une paille pour boire, mais c'est une honte !!!

On perd tout le goût de ces superbes bouteilles !!


----------



## alèm (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par [MGZ]Toine:
*oui, on sait il se afait vieux, et il arrive plus bien à parler, j'ai besoin de vous traduire ce qu'il veut dire   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

kestu racontes!


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2002)

Passé les trois premières, c'est pourtant utile quand le sol commence à "bouger", ça évite de faire trop de gestes incontrolés.


----------



## [MGZ]Toine (7 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Passé les trois premières, c'est pourtant utile quand le sol commence à "bouger", ça évite de faire trop de gestes incontrolés.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Les trois première squoi ?

Bouteilles ?

Oui là, c'est vrai que soit, ca peut commencer à tourner un peu


----------



## nato kino (7 Mai 2002)

Jai opté pour le transat, tu tombes de moins haut, tu prends des poses incognito!


----------



## benjamin (13 Mai 2002)

_En exclusivité mondiale, un alèm revêtu de son plus beau _ticheurte_ aes :_






Remarquez la parfaite alliance d'un rouge sublime et de la légendaire coloration des joues de l'alèm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des exemplaires - certifiés fabriqués par de la main d'uvre française (à défaut d'autre chose  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), sont bien évidemment toujours disponible ici, rubrique '_Goodies_'


----------



## macinside (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*En exclusivité mondiale, un alèm revêtu de son plus beau ticheurte aes :

 Remarquez la parfaite alliance d'un rouge sublime et de la légendaire coloration des joues de l'alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

moai on se demande bien dans quel état était notre alem au moment de la photo   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (air méfiant)


----------



## benjamin (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par macinside:
*

moai on se demande bien dans quel état était notre alem au moment de la photo    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (air méfiant)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Il sortait manifestement d'une période de contemplation active. C'est tout ce que _nous_ savons.
Je tiens malgré tout à signaler que ces exemplaires s'apparentent bien sûr des sneeky peaks, et que le développement continue toujours


----------



## Le Gognol (13 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*Je tiens malgré tout à signaler que ces exemplaires s'apparentent bien sûr des sneeky peaks, et que le développement continue toujours    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour l'instant ça se passe pas mal, ils n'ont pas encore provoqué de Kernel Panic !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+

[12 mai 2002 : message édité par Le Gognol]


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Il sortait manifestement d'une période de contemplation active. C'est tout ce que nous savons.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

ce qu'il y avait inscrit sur mon carnet ce jour-là avant que Zarathoustra _*si classssse*_





  n'arrive au Lou Pascalou indique : 
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>_Collé à la Contemplation_<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




propice à l'inspiration ce troquet!!!


----------



## benjamin (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*
propice à l'inspiration ce troquet!!!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Yep. D'ailleurs, je pense y retourner assez souvent. Y écrire quelques lignes en rêvant. Délicieux


----------



## alèm (14 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Yep. D'ailleurs, je pense y retourner assez souvent. Y écrire quelques lignes en rêvant. Délicieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

comme dirait un ami :

 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>un endroit où des mains, des cous et des nez comme ceux que nous voyons en ce moment se promènent est un endroit où je reviendrais souvent!  <HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

merci Lionel de m'autoriser à te citer vu que tu me rends la pareille


----------



## alèm (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*En exclusivité mondiale, un alèm revêtu de son plus beau ticheurte aes :






Remarquez la parfaite alliance d'un rouge sublime et de la légendaire coloration des joues de l'alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des exemplaires - certifiés fabriqués par de la main d'uvre française (à défaut d'autre chose   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), sont bien évidemment toujours disponible ici, rubrique 'Goodies'*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

nan rien, j'aime bien la photo!


----------



## aricosec (17 Mai 2002)

faut pas rêver de rave,bande de rêveurs,une compagnie de C R S ,vous y attend


----------



## benjamin (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par aricosec:
*faut pas rêver de rave,bande de rêveurs,une compagnie de C R S ,vous y attend    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Non, j'ai bien spécifié au propriétaire du Lou qu'il s'agirait d'une réunion d'amateurs du Mac _'calmes et pacifiques'_


----------



## nato kino (17 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*

Non, j'ai bien spécifié au propriétaire du Lou qu'il s'agirait d'une réunion d'amateurs du Mac 'calmes et pacifiques'



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Et _'alcooliques'_...!


----------



## alèm (18 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Et 'alcooliques'...!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

à ce propos, comme je le connais un peu à force de passer mes ouikindes sur panam', il est très sympa et va peut-être s'acheter un mac!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*mais vous êtes priés de payer vos consos au bar quand vous les prenez!*









pas envie que Xav' paye la note qui reste à la fin!    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[18 mai 2002 : message édité par alèm]


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2002)

J'en prendrai bien deux autres, version "sumo", M et L. C'est pour offrir... On fait comment pour la transeaction?


----------



## alèm (20 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*J'en prendrai bien deux autres, version "sumo", M et L. C'est pour offrir... On fait comment pour la transeaction?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je devrais repasser bientot sur panam', je saurais ceci ce soir ou demain


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

je devrais repasser bientot sur panam', je saurais ceci ce soir ou demain?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_chouette, on va pouvoir se revoir, parler de la vie, des papillons, de la vie des papillons... _


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

chouette, on va pouvoir se revoir, parler de la vie, des papillons, de la vie des papillons... 









*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

héhé


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par alèm:
*

héhé?    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_Je t'envoie mon numéro de portable par message privé..._


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*

Je t'envoie mon numéro de portable par message privé...



*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

et moi je t'ai envoyé une bonne adresse   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bon faut que j'aille créer quelques adresse mac moi


----------



## nato kino (21 Mai 2002)

'ci Alèm, bien reçu.


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par zarathoustra:
*En exclusivité mondiale, un alèm revêtu de son plus beau ticheurte aes :






Remarquez la parfaite alliance d'un rouge sublime et de la légendaire coloration des joues de l'alèm   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Des exemplaires - certifiés fabriqués par de la main d'uvre française (à défaut d'autre chose   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), sont bien évidemment toujours disponible ici, rubrique 'Goodies'*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

il reste un bon paquet de ticheurtes taille M, L et XL mais peu en S et XXL, dépechez vous!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aricosec, je t'en réserve??


----------



## alèm (21 Mai 2002)

et des discussions aussi ici!!


----------



## nato kino (30 Mai 2002)

Haaaaalala...!
Quel succès!!!
Je viens de convertir un PC-user rien qu'avec ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Y-a t'il en projet un modèle plus "près du corps" pour la gente féminine?_


----------



## nato kino (30 Mai 2002)

Haaaaalala...!
Quel succès!!!
Je viens de convertir un PC-user rien qu'avec ça.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_Y-a t'il en projet un modèle plus "près du corps" pour la gente féminine?_


----------



## nato kino (30 Mai 2002)

Va pas non plus risquer le dépot de bilan pour deux t-shirts...


----------



## alèm (30 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*Va pas non plus risquer le dépot de bilan pour deux t-shirts...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

si vous connaissez une bonne couturière, ça peut se faire sinon!!


----------



## alèm (31 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par 'tanplan:
*





Haaaaalala...!
Quel succès!!!
Je viens de convertir un PC-user rien qu'avec ça.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Y-a t'il en projet un modèle plus "près du corps" pour la gente féminine?






*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Jeanba  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et Anouchka m'ont aussi commandé des modèles XXS, je peux toujours voir avec le fournisseur mais c'est plus cher!


----------

